# Stena Vision



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I have recently come across a photo of the unusual stern/twin screw configuration of the "Stena Vision" but I cannot find any info., on her.
Could anyone help ?

Jim

Since I posted this someone has been kind enough to direct me to a site with the info I was looking for.

Many Thanks.

Jim


----------

